# Dealing with Neighbors and dumping...



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We have somewhere around 50 homes in a subdivision that border our farm. I always joke that when a new neighbor moves in I have to "train them"...

No dumping, no tresspassing, etc etc...It seams there is always some issue until the neighbor understands how it is...Being that I dont have great "people skills" I usually end up getting pretty HOT over some issue.

I had two issues yesterday...

My beans came off yesterday. Combine rolled out of the field at 2 PM. I grabbed the notill drill and rolled into the field at 3:30 PM to start planting Rye.I start on my first pass and get 300 ft when I come behind the back yard of a house with new owners. Owners had decided to take the grass clipping piles from the previous owner and push them into my field. Clippings 6"-12" deep. Male owner in the back yard is painting and pretends to not see me, doesn't look my way etc. Very obvious he is avoiding me. I leave the tractor idling with planter, get the loader tractor, and as I am ready to push clipping back, the female owner pops out from behind the shed. Male owner still wont even look my way....She explains to me they just moved in and they are just trying to get rid of the clippings....I explain what's mine is mine, what's hers is hers.Thats the way we need to keep it. I then explain that she is wasting my time and money. I push the clippings back into a neat windrow on her property. I am sure I came across as a dick, but I was pissed, and she was wasting my time...

Another neighbor in the same field had a large dump pile in the corner of the field. When I bought the field 2 years ago. I hauled the pile away(several trailer loads), got a dozer in to fill in the gully, and reseeded the waterway. I didn't accuse him of anything, but he made sure to tell me it wasn't him, but another neighbor that was dumping it. A complete lie. Earlier this summer he started throwing branches in my pasture. I returned them 2 times before he finally gave up. Now I see he is taking his pine needles and dumping them in the grass in my waterway. He is attempting to spread them out, but it is still thick enough to kill the grass which will then lead to erosion....

I really try to avoid face to face confrontation because I just don't like it, and I don't want to get out of hand. I also don't want to be a complete jerk and I don't need neighbors that hate me and want cause problems for me. I just want to be left alone to farm my land.

Any pointers from people that have gone through this? Maybe I just need to work on my people skills....??


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Usually do as you did and put it back on their property. Have a landlord thats lousy at cleaning up his mess after cutting trees but I tolerate it as it isn't our property. A nice tall board fence would work good. I like fencing out the neighbors may be expensive but well worth the money


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> We have somewhere around 50 homes in a subdivision that border our farm. I always joke that when a new neighbor moves in I have to "train them"...
> No dumping, no tresspassing, etc etc...It seams there is always some issue until the neighbor understands how it is...Being that I dont have great "people skills" I usually end up getting pretty HOT over some issue.
> I had two issues yesterday...
> My beans came off yesterday. Combine rolled out of the field at 2 PM. I grabbed the notill drill and rolled into the field at 3:30 PM to start planting Rye.I start on my first pass and get 300 ft when I come behind the back yard of a house with new owners. Owners had decided to take the grass clipping piles from the previous owner and push them into my field. Clippings 6"-12" deep. Male owner in the back yard is painting and pretends to not see me, doesn't look my way etc. Very obvious he is avoiding me. I leave the tractor idling with planter, get the loader tractor, and as I am ready to push clipping back, the female owner pops out from behind the shed. Male owner still wont even look my way....She explains to me they just moved in and they are just trying to get rid of the clippings....I explain what's mine is mine, what's hers is hers.Thats the way we need to keep it. I then explain that she is wasting my time and money. I push the clippings back into a neat windrow on her property. I am sure I came across as a dick, but I was pissed, and she was wasting my time...
> ...


Sounds soooo familiar.
I do a field that has a subdivision road running along it. One neighbor always drags his Christmas tree carcass, Halloween pumpkin, etc. out into the field. I throw it back into his yard. Been going on for years. Then one day I noticed his kids let soccer balls to into the field. This time I wasn't as charitable and I ran the frickin things over with my bush hog and then deposited the newly shredded versions into his yard. Ooops. Lol
Next is the young, intelligent couple who bought the new plastic house. They're so sweet. They worked soooo hard to plant their first garden together. They were also kind enough to throw all the big rocks into one of my fields. 
Hit them with my brand new Pottinger mower  so new, the new blades left red paint on those nice big rocks. 
Then there's the "experienced" grounds keeper who forgot that a 40' long box elder branch fell into the edge of a hayfield. Wonder how he missed it since the tree was growing in the lawn he maintains next to the field. Left it there all winter & spring. Yes, of course I didn't see it in the 4' tall hayfield. Hit that puppy right after I hit the young couple's garden rocks.

Yeah, were raising some really stupid children and teaching them to be really stupid adults.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

One of my hay fields is bordered by a sub division and a city park. For 3 generations, we have picked up rocks, bottles, condoms, hypodermic needles, cans, trees, bushes, yard waste, toys and a dashboard. I pick everything up and return the items to their owners. I once watched the park manager throw several large rocks into my field. I confronted him about it and he denied doing it. I explained to him that I watched him do it and rocks don't grow on top of grass. My neighborly people skills disappeared years ago.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been there, done all that.

Had some section 8 housing butt up to one of our fields, have picked bicycle frames, tires, window air units, bricks, cement blocks etc etc etc up over the years. Transplanted some nice poison ivy into the original fence, took a few years, end of problem.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Had another blow up today...maybe I just need a vacation to unwind a bit. Another guy dumping in my waterway. I returned the stuff to his yard and he gives me this song and dance that it isnt his...I just lost it...Hes the only guy with pine trees, and I was picking up chopped up pine needles and other junk...he wouldnt even own that it was him.Just tried to follow me around claiming it wasnt his, even after I told him to get back on his own property he still tried to follow me....

This is the same guy that flagged my buddy down while hauling manure onto my ground and claimed the township told him the manure has to be plowed under...even though the township doesn't get involved in those matters, its the conservation district, and they have me as 100% notill....

So, if a person continues to create problems by dumping what are your options? Possibly try to press trespassing charges? Get a lawyer to write a nasty letter threating legal action is probably only viable option. I doubt the cops would have any interest in getting involved..


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We have a church cemetery bordering our fields. Seems the righteous feel it's their right to throw all the graveyard trash right into our fields and woods. That's a lot of rights. Those beautiful fake flowers with the fine wire stem will stop a metal alert every time.......nice. Finally after having a pickup load of crap dumped on our land ,I was livid. Loaded it into the loader, dumped it back in the cemetery, and left a less than cordial message on the church phone answering machine. A retired local farmer took over graveyard duties.....said he didn't want any trouble........I suggested they get maybe a garbage can or dumpster, this isn't rocket science.

My personal conclusion........people are pigs, PERIOD !!!!!!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> Had another blow up today...maybe I just need a vacation to unwind a bit.


You will be responsible for providing evidence it was him. Game cameras might work, they might also get stolen.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We do not have any houses or neighbors. BUT, since we are in the middle of BFE, town folk like to load up their used appliances, used furniture, and garbage that they do not want to pay to get rid of and drive out into the country and find a nice waterway, secluded field or roadside ditch to deposit it in. Always nice to catch them in the act or find some mail in the garbage otherwise we just get to keep the mess.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I was going to suggest game camera as well and if they don't get stolen show them to the local constabulary and tell them you want to press charges... amazing how cooperative neighbors become with threats of arrest... sad commentary that it has to come to threat of civil action.

If you really want to be neighborly I would find some pig manure to spread when the wind can blow that pleasant aroma in there direction.... know might be awhile since you just planted rye but am sure that field will need some fertilizing in the future...


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Check with your city or county and see if the neighborhood has an HOA and figure out how the HOA can build a nice tall privacy fence or some kind of fine if proven they have dumped on your property.

Or just run the manure wagon on edge of property and it somehow gets spayed/spread all in their back yards.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I was thinking game camera but other than my fencerow everything is wide open. No real hidden place to put it...

I really don't want to get in any sort of pissing match, I just need the problem to stop...

The guy is in his late 60's. The day his house goes up for sale will be a happy day.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Post it and run a small ad in newspaper to confirm your posted signs .Put out a game cam and when you catch them call the law.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree. Post the property.
Let them know "officially" that they are trespassing. 
I really can't do much since I don't own the property I'm farming.
The owners tell me to run off the riff-raff I see on their property though.

As was said above, people are mostly pigs.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Wide open huh? Here's what I'd try to do.

Definitely post it. Drive a post in the field and put a camera on it. Make sure you have one of your posted signs in the shot. If they see the camera out there pointed at them, so what. At the least it will be a deterrent. Now for the tricky part. If there's any way possible to get another camera pointed at your first camera. Get it hidden. Having both the camera and a posted sign in the shot would be nice.

If these citidiots steal your camera, you have them caught stealing something over $200 in value. Felony. A a pic with them crossing a posted sign to commit a felony? Uh-oh.

Round here they've wised up to the felony stuff so they open the camera and steal the card.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Trespass warning would be my first step. I don't know you specific state's law on trespassing, but here, the offender must have been warned. Trespass signs are legally OK and serve as the needed warning. Problem with that is, if they steal the sign or knock it down then trespass, they claim that it was already down and didn't see it.

If you call the local fuzz to pursue charges, they know that they have to prove the elements of the offense of trespassing to the prosecuting atty and no charges/arrests will be had if one part cannot be proven (such as prior warning).

I tell you that to tell you this: Have the local fuzz issue the trespass warning (he/she will just tell them) and then the police will have the record of the warning. Also, psychologically speaking, if the person trespasses again, the police feel as though they did not follow THEIR orders and have a little more stake in the fight, can make a better case, write a better report, and make the arrest.

Game cameras with a stand-alone receiver so the camera pics are stored in an external (and hidden elsewhere but withing 100 yards or so), so if they steal the camera, the images are stored on the other 1/2 that is still hidden.

Find one neighbor to rat out the others...if no cheap rats and they all want to stick together, pay a $100 bounty for pics of anyone caught on your property...someone will need the bucks.

I'm reminded of Yosimite Sam " We're gonna fight and we're gonna fight MY way...........dirty!"

73, Mark,


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Rent some land around a house and shop, guys business. Everything is neat and fancy except they have a garbage dumpster down the driveway by the edge of the field. The dumpster always seems full and crap falling out the top of it. They must throw so much stuff away. Also when I would mow hay around the house, they have 4 boys, I was always hitting balls and other sports equipment in the field with the haybine, I would usually just set it on the edge of the lawn in whatever condition it came out of the haybine. Only problem now is the boys are older now and hunt so they set targets in the field to shoot and just leave them so I have hit a cement block a folding chair and a 5 gallon pail with the rotary haybine luckily so far no damage. But they did lay a garden hose in the field when they mowed their lawn, I turned that into to lots of short hoses with no ends on them, and when I did first crop this year they had the little plastic flags for invisible dog fence set right on the edge of the field, I usually mow right up to the lawn so I got all the flags along the field.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Bonfire said:


> Wide open huh? Here's what I'd try to do.
> 
> Definitely post it. Drive a post in the field and put a camera on it. Make sure you have one of your posted signs in the shot. If they see the camera out there pointed at them, so what. At the least it will be a deterrent. Now for the tricky part. If there's any way possible to get another camera pointed at your first camera. Get it hidden. Having both the camera and a posted sign in the shot would be nice.
> 
> ...


 Some times out in plain view is the best but instead of on post or a tree try placing/planting on/in the ground with lens facing up wards so as to have a view of the sign and camera if possible. Most folks don't look at the ground for those kinda of things


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

danwi said:


> Rent some land around a house and shop, guys business. Everything is neat and fancy except they have a garbage dumpster down the driveway by the edge of the field. The dumpster always seems full and crap falling out the top of it. They must throw so much stuff away. Also when I would mow hay around the house, they have 4 boys, I was always hitting balls and other sports equipment in the field with the haybine, I would usually just set it on the edge of the lawn in whatever condition it came out of the haybine. Only problem now is the boys are older now and hunt so they set targets in the field to shoot and just leave them so I have hit a cement block a folding chair and a 5 gallon pail with the rotary haybine luckily so far no damage. But they did lay a garden hose in the field when they mowed their lawn, I turned that into to lots of short hoses with no ends on them, and when I did first crop this year they had the little plastic flags for invisible dog fence set right on the edge of the field, I usually mow right up to the lawn so I got all the flags along the field.


Reminds me of these idiots,,,I snowplowed their driveway.
Driveway is a big loop with a nicely landscaped island in the middle. 
Dumbasses run an extension cord from the house across driveway out to the island for landscape lights. Every time it snows, cord gets buried in snow. I always catch it with plow and rip the cord into pieces. 
They're so rich, they just have the "yard boy" put another 100' cord out there. Sometimes I see the cord and move it, but most winters they replace 3-5 of them.

Went on for about 6 years until they divorced and sold house.

Trespassing is rampant in my area. Mostly caused by the influx of democrat city folks who make it big and move out to the rural areas. They are so used to their former life where you walk across peoples lawns and throw pop bottles on the ground, flick your cigarette trash down, etc. They think they're "country people" soon as they get here. They think farms are public property to ride their wal mart mini bikes on and walk their dogs. You can put a wall of no trespass signs up, and they'll walk right past them. Signs mean nothing. After all, we look at a speed limit 65 sign and drive 80, right. Laws are meant to be broken. 
Every one of my fields has 5 portable illegal tree stands around it. I could make thousands of $$ taking down tree stands and selling them. I crack up because these city retards I see them in their tree stands spitting wintergreen skoal on the ground and no deer in sight......gee I wonder why? I go out in my back yard and stalk/shoot a deer in a few hours. These clowns park their supertrucker 8" lift trucks with stacks IN the field (not knowing its farm crop) walk 300' while smoking to their tree stand and go home empty handed for years and years.

Like woody Guthrie said, "this land is your land. This land is my land" . The communist's mantra.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow I think you all show some tremendous restraint dealing with those kinds of A holes. If someone was throwing trash in my field, especially damaging trash I'd probably be mad enough to hurl those rocks and/or trash through the windows or front door of their house.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I may be able to put one on the telephone pole out by the road. Neighbors will surely think I am crazy when they see me using a deer stand to climb a pole....

I went by on the way to work and the stuff in his yard disappeared...I hope he was wise enough to dispose of the material and not put it back on my property...

I might just call the cops today to fill them in on the situation and get their take.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IHCman said:


> Wow I think you all show some tremendous restraint dealing with those kinds of A holes. If someone was throwing trash in my field, especially damaging trash I'd probably be mad enough to hurl those rocks and/or trash through the windows or front door of their house.


Then you'd be in jail and they'd play the victim and with how everyone is sue happy they'd probably end up owning your farm....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im just glad our neighborhood is tighter knit than most and always keep to ourselves but look out for each other and not afraid to help each other when needed. If there is a problem/issue it's usually solved quickly


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I was thinking game camera but other than my fencerow everything is wide open. No real hidden place to put it...
> 
> I really don't want to get in any sort of pissing match, I just need the problem to stop...
> 
> The guy is in his late 60's. The day his house goes up for sale will be a happy day.


It may be a good day. You know how this guy is, no guarantee the next people will better.



IHCman said:


> Wow I think you all show some tremendous restraint dealing with those kinds of A holes. If someone was throwing trash in my field, especially damaging trash I'd probably be mad enough to hurl those rocks and/or trash through the windows or front door of their house.


It's tempting but that will just end badly for you. Putting it back on their property is about as far as you should take it on your own.

I have some of the same issue here. With the school putting on their addition and turning it into a k-12 school when they have activities my field bordering it makes for a awesome parking lot. They are to lazy to park out back where there is more parking and depending on the activity sometimes there is not enough parking. They took away parking lot and never added any more and they like to use the edge of the field to drive on to access other areas of the school property. PISSES ME OFF. I'm thinking when and if I own it to get it surveyed and have a chain link fence install right on the line.

My mom's husband is logging using the amish and stacking the trees in the fields wherever they please. Knowing what his answer would be asked him if his "logging company" was going to fix and reseed the damages to the hay field. him:NO So the hay is going to be messed up next year. him:GUESS SO

WTF This is the same guy that just rides his 4 wheeler where ever through the hay fields. I rent and maintain them and have also cleaned them up from the past renters and this is the respect I get. He is one of those that will take and take for himself and show no respect for anyone else. It's his to do as he pleases. Dad would be pissed the way he treats the place.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> I may be able to put one on the telephone pole out by the road. Neighbors will surely think I am crazy when they see me using a deer stand to climb a pole....
> 
> I went by on the way to work and the stuff in his yard disappeared...I hope he was wise enough to dispose of the material and not put it back on my property...
> 
> I might just call the cops today to fill them in on the situation and get their take.


I'm good friends with several county officers, and with a few on the town force. Have had more than a few beers with all of em including the county sheriff.

Had one jackass kid that was riding the crap out of one of our fields, about the third time I went and talked to his Dad I called a friend up who was patrolling in the area, he sat in the guys driveway looking all purty and official while I went and talked to the guy again, end of problem.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Good hidden tree 300 ft away. Any game cameras with zoom???

I used to know some of the cops but don't have any good connections anymore...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

PaMike said:


> Any pointers from people that have gone through this? Maybe I just need to work on my people skills....??
> 
> in I have to "train them"...


Here's some ideas:

Plan A) Take some pictures, track your time for cleaning up (every minute), send them a bill for your time at an appropriate rate (minimum $150/hour). Label it for trash cleanup and repair. Make it due within 30 days. Thank them for their business. They don't pay, send a second notice "overdue" with appropriate late charges. Still don't pay, take them to small claims court with your pictures, time log (dates and hours), copies of your invoices. Or, if they don't pay, file a mechanics lien against their property--it might be 20 years before you get paid, but it'll be worth it (did this one myself a few years ago--I got paid by the bank that held the mortgage.)

You may not win the claim, but I'll bet the word will get around and your problem will be over.

Plan B) Push it back onto their property and tell them, with big smile on your face, that they probably lost it and needed it back.

Just keep a smile on your face and have a little fun with them.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Friend of mine, had a 'neighbor' do a little landscaping on there new property/house. Cleaned out 460 foot of rocks/boulders from his field, opened up an area through fence row to get to the rocks. Now the subdivision drains (via the new opening in fence row on to his field. You need to realize this is hilly ground, sub was put in with ditches, that all drained into this guys yard, being he was last buyer and on the bottom of hill. I was going to take my drone down there to get him some Ariel pictures, but my friend wanted to do it during the week, when neighbor was at work. (Guy had already called him, bitching about putting their trampoline back into there yard, from Germany). With our heavy dews, I was waiting for a nice day, that my friend was available in the afternoon (for those who have walked 1/2 mile through standing corn know why we didn't want to do this in the morning).

Anyhow, friend got an attorney involved, as of last Friday, his neighbor has decided to settle verses going to court (my friend didn't really want go to court, but guy was completely unreasonable and helped flood his field). He has offered $21K, plus my friends attorney fees!!! My friend says to me, "what an idiot that guy is, if he would have moved them when I told him, he could, I would have been happy with $300."

Moral of the story "you can't fix stupid".

Have to agree, cameras, signs and local police are all great ideas.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IHCman said:


> Wow I think you all show some tremendous restraint dealing with those kinds of A holes. If someone was throwing trash in my field, especially damaging trash I'd probably be mad enough to hurl those rocks and/or trash through the windows or front door of their house.


Right, but then it's "game on". And guess what, they live next to my customers property. I park equipment there for a few days a year. 
I just throw it back on their lawns.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to let family bring there burnable yard waste to my burn pile. I always said if you use it, burn it and get rid of it. Know one understood that concept. they would bring household trash, diapers, rocks, bricks, non burnables. After a couple times doing this, I told everyone I cleaned up the burn pile and to take their waste to a landfill. After I cleaned up the area and re seeded it someone came and dumped there again. Wow that makes a person mad. I finally have everyone trained that there is no dump at my place. I'll never offer that again!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Most of our neighbors are very good to deal with, heck, most are relation. One couple is a tad hard to deal with. He is nice, she is a bee-otch. I got bawled out a couple weeks ago for knifing manure on a breezy day that she had hung sheets on the line. I apologized and said I'll try and farm around her laundry schedule. Next day I combined a corn plot, and noticed about 100 stalks missing from one row. I kinda knew what happened, but to be sure, I stopped over to their house unannounced to drop off some spiced apples I had made, sure enough, her and hubby were making shocks out of the stalks, with the ears still on. I said those shocks look nice, we have a corn binder if you wanna do it a lot faster.... Talking to the wife that night, and wife says she sent an email schoolwide (lady works in administration) selling corn bundles! Whatever.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to chuckle a bit reading this, I haven't met a democrat yet who drives a big jacked up diesel with stacks. Around here its not political stripes that cause trouble, its just young people who didn't grow up with a big patch of land to look after either woodlot or farm. Given farms are getting bigger and bigger with fewer family farms, this problem will continue to increase as kids just don't experience looking after fields. The free local dumps here closed in the early 1990's replaced with "solid waste commissions" that charge money to dump, that really boosted the problems with rural dumping. Families and contractors both started dumping down every little dirt road instead of paying the 10$ a ton or whatever the charge is.



JD3430 said:


> Trespassing is rampant in my area. Mostly caused by the influx of democrat city folks who make it big and move out to the rural areas.
> 
> These clowns park their supertrucker 8" lift trucks with stacks IN the field (not knowing its farm crop) walk 300' while smoking to their tree stand and go home empty handed for years and


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad its not that way around here. The worst you see is maybe an empty feed/seed sack blown in your field and maybe some empty beer cans in the ditches. Every once in awhile someone from town might come out and dump tires in a road ditch but don't see that to often anymore.

Hunters are the worst for litter here. Saw some out of state bird hunters parked in a ditch having lunch next to a farmstead that I own. Didn't think much of it at the time as I was hauling bales. Waved as I went by. Noticed they left blue plastic plates and other litter in the tree row to the farmstead.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I'm sorry to chuckle a bit reading this, I haven't met a democrat yet who drives a big jacked up diesel with stacks. Around here its not political stripes that cause trouble, its just young people who didn't grow up with a big patch of land to look after either woodlot or farm. Given farms are getting bigger and bigger with fewer family farms, this problem will continue to increase as kids just don't experience looking after fields. The free local dumps here closed in the early 1990's replaced with "solid waste commissions" that charge money to dump, that really boosted the problems with rural dumping. Families and contractors both started dumping down every little dirt road instead of paying the 10$ a ton or whatever the charge is.


Ken,

Its bad here. City people (in Philly, its 95% democrat) move out here to get away from the horrible idiots they voted into city council. Then they come out here to escape the situation they created for themselves in the city and bring their city ways with them (trash on the ground, drugs, coarse language) and they settle in. To fit in with the conservatives, they buy big SUV's, jacked up trucks, flannel shirts, compound bows, mini bikes, etc., to fit in with us "********". They now have the trucks and the bows, but since they didnt grown up out here with us poor bible clingers, they're too ignorant to know a field is used to grow a crop. It's not for them to throw trash into and drive their mini bikes across.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We usually will clean up what ever people dump over on us the first time , and try to have a calm polite conversation with them that we don't want things dumped in our fields. We will usually offer a place for them to dump clean yard waste in our woods. Most of our neighbors just don't understand farming and really don't think they are doing anything wrong. I don't think we have ever had a problem with people dumping after we have talked with them. I did have 1 neighbor that built a small fence on my property and that got a little ugly, but after I hired a surveyor and a lawyer fence was finally moved. This is the only neighbor that I have had problems with and he has since moved.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I'm sorry to chuckle a bit reading this, I haven't met a democrat yet who drives a big jacked up diesel with stacks. Around here its not political stripes that cause trouble, its just young people who didn't grow up with a big patch of land to look after either woodlot or farm. Given farms are getting bigger and bigger with fewer family farms, this problem will continue to increase as kids just don't experience looking after fields. The free local dumps here closed in the early 1990's replaced with "solid waste commissions" that charge money to dump, that really boosted the problems with rural dumping. Families and contractors both started dumping down every little dirt road instead of paying the 10$ a ton or whatever the charge is.


Those kids are future democrats..... mommy and ..... Are democrats.....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Litter is a problem here and I don't blame the Democrats. I mostly blame the white trash ******** around me (note the pinpointed ******* class) and the garbage trucks not securing their loads. I worked at the county landfill part time and it was unreal and sad there's no enforcement. It boils down to disrespectful people. Litter wasn't so much of a problem around me until the rural population rise.

I agree with other posters about people not rooted to the land and their family holding them accountable.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just In case you didn't know.....them "white trash" are democrats as well


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Just In case you didn't know.....them "white trash" are democrats as well


I notice when "protestors" are on TV, they're* ALWAYS LIBERALS/DEMOCRATS* beating up innocent people, throwing rocks through windows, kicking car doors, lighting trees on fire, dumping trash cans, looting businesses, etc.

I have yet to see a group of conservative "protestors" doing anything like that!

Everytime we have a significant election in my county, the local republican headquarters has broken glass, vandalism and spray painted walls.

I have never seen any damage to local democrat headquarters.

So nobody is going to tell ME democrats aren't the ones breaking windows, beating up people, damaging businesses, looting and all their other ignorant behavior.

Shit, these people get paid to do it!!

There were ads on Craigslist in Philadelphia offering $$ to "protest" (break shit).

Never saw a conservative do any of that! Probably because they have to get up and work the next day to pay taxes for the protestors welfare check.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had this exact conversation about litter for the last month with several people. There are many folks that litter and I suppose if you live near a major city that most of the offenders would be democrats. But, out in the rural areas most of the offenders would be republicans.

The truth of the matter is that most people who litter are ignorant and lazy and there are many of those in both parties throughout this country.

Dumping and littering are akin to defecating in your bed....it is a worldwide problem...worse in some places than others.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> Dumping and littering are akin to defecating in your bed....it is a worldwide problem...worse in some places than others.
> 
> Regards, Mike


And they should not be called 'pigs', because in my neck of the woods pigs will not defecate in their beds IF they have a choice. I have seen pigs run outside in sub-zero weather to eliminate their waste product (have to admit they didn't stay out long however). Now with a chicken, it might be a different scenario.

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

PaMike said:


> I used to know some of the cops but don't have any good connections anymore...


Now is as good of a time as any to be friendly. I know some people who take this time of year to drop a Christmas card to their local authorities and a word of thanks and encouragement (if they're for the most-part doing good). I know a guy that drops off a couple of 12-packs of brown jersey gloves every year with no expectation of favors...he knows it is something the front-line can use. They've been the butt of the media's aggression for the past year and moral support goes a long way for them.

Skip a Rope, Mark


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> I'm sorry to chuckle a bit reading this, I haven't met a democrat yet who drives a big jacked up diesel with stacks. Around here its not political stripes that cause trouble, its just young people who didn't grow up with a big patch of land to look after either woodlot or farm. Given farms are getting bigger and bigger with fewer family farms, this problem will continue to increase as kids just don't experience looking after fields. The free local dumps here closed in the early 1990's replaced with "solid waste commissions" that charge money to dump, that really boosted the problems with rural dumping. Families and contractors both started dumping down every little dirt road instead of paying the 10$ a ton or whatever the charge is.


It's pretty hard to tell Republicans from Democrats here by their vehicles or actions. Either one is equally capable and equally predisposed to driving an obnoxious vehicle and acting like a moron.
It is of little surprise, though. The Republican and Democrat parties are each quasi-private businesses with the purpose of self-preservation of their respective parties. It's kinda like either shopping at Wal-Mart or Rural King and judging the people who do business with the other. In reality, both businesses are selling the same ole Chinese crap to different target audiences.
You can go into either Rural King or Wal-Mart and walk out with a pair of Wrangler britches, a cordless drill, a shotgun or rifle, some kitchen gadgets, dog food, etc...,
You can also be served a heaping-helping of pro-abortion, lack of constitutional constraint, unconstitutional executive orders, and theivery from either of the political parties. Of the democrats of which I am familiar, they want the gov't to steal money from the citizens and redistribute it to themselves (welfare, unions, free abortions, gov't health insurance, etc...); the Republicans want the same thing...they want the government to steal money from the same citizens and give it to them (CRP, farm programs, crop subsidies, etc...) Both sides are driven by the desire to have the gov't do their robbing for them; neither side is willing for succeed or fail solely on their own merits and/or pay their own way in life. 
To me, the Republicans make me the sickest (maybe it's because I expect more out of them?). These self proclaimed "conservatives" will drive a 2016 truck and take vacations while taking tax money from work-a-day folks (such as the ones that get up at 3am to ride the back of a trash truck during every kind of weather...driving a 1972 pinto to work...can't afford a vacation... and unwillingly paying fed taxes only to have it go to someone way richer than he.) while abhorring the "liberals" who want the same theivery except for different reasons. The Republican farmers I know say things such as "we couldn't make it without...xxx". Well then, maybe you SHOULDN'T make it then! Go bankrupt, and make room for someone who is willing to work harder while driving a 199X truck and forgoing taxpayer-funded vacations. The trash truck guy...that's my kind of people and the kind of people to whom I can relate and like to help if I can.
I had a kid (22 yo or so) last year mudding in my field in the bottoms. He had the nerve to tell me "we farm 3000 acres, you're lucky this is all the damage you have to deal with". His reasoning was: if he has problems, then it is ok for him to be a problem to others. I have far more problems with kids of self-proclaimed conservatives than I do with the kids of Democrats.
We have become a morality bankrupt society that has been conditioned to buy the exact same crappy product from one-of-two stores and hate the people that purchase theirs at the other store!...and both stores are in cahoots with each other.
Be it trespassing, littering, taxes, etc...both parties are filled with people who feel it is their right to take or steal the use of anything within their grasp; the stuff that is not within their grasp, they send the gummint to go steal for them.

Skip A Rope, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In othe words, when it comes to government, they all suck.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Skip A Rope

Very fitting Mark


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought somebody made a dump here last week. Saw 12 state troopers and 2 dnr's boating and diving a 25 acre coal mine pit where I rented land up,until this year. Apparently, somebody reported a floater, but no body found.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Skip A Rope
> Very fitting Mark


Skip a rope indeed.


----------

